# Star rating help



## DrummondWC (Jan 6, 2017)

I have been driving for almost a year now and it seems like a constant yo-yo when it comes to my rating. I will have some excellent rides and get five stars. I keep my car clean, I have an air freshener to keep the car smelling nice, I offer water, candy, capri suns and I engage in pleasant conversation. There have been many times which I do everything, and after the ride is over, my rating will drop my .01-.03 points. I am currently at 4.56 and lately I will get a lot of 5 stars to move it up to 4.58 and then it will drop again. Sometimes back to 4.56 and once even to 4.53. Is it necessary to casually mention the importance of rating 5 to every passenger? A lot of my riders don't even leave a rating. So in a 24 hour period I get a congratulations from Uber telling me how I am doing a good job raising my stars, and then another saying my stars are getting too low and I should review advice from others. I have had riders blame me for failing to meet them when they indicate a wrong pickup point, or drop off point. I always ask if their destination is correct and I am sure the high fare also results in them rating me harshly. I don't know how close I am to being deactivated but they compare me to other riders and say I should move closer to the collective average.


----------



## mrwy (Jan 10, 2017)

i would say not to worry about it but your rating is pretty low.

if i wereyou i would ask the rider for feedback a few times during the trip and after so you can here it from then.

i stoped doing water cus all they do is drink it. uber should provide us with a list of all trips along with the rating sorted by date so you whats going on. they dont need to provide times for the pax privacy but why keep the bulk of info away from the driver.

all in all i hardly think about rating but it does bug me that i dont see the raw numbers but im presented with an overall rating.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

You can do everything right and still get screwed in your ratings. Just be polite provide a safe ride and a clean car and do the best you can.

One thing to do is watch out for lowly rated pax. If you see someone with lets say a 4.4 4.3 let the ping go to another driver pretty good chance that pax is a rating killer.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Some people arent going to rate you highly no matter how you treat them.

Only pick up higher rated pax like AT said. I picked up a 4.1 out of curiosity. She gave me 3 stars, I see why drivers downrate her.

Stop worrying about mints and stuff. Pax will think you are trying too hard.



mrwy said:


> if i wereyou i would ask the rider for feedback a few times during the trip and after so you can here it from then.


I would not do this because it makes you look like you dont know what you are doing.

You can tell when something goes wrong. Be it a missed turn or the pax complaining about the car temp. That is likely the source of any rating hit.

If a ride gets off to a rough start you would be wise to cancel it.


----------



## mrwy (Jan 10, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I would not do this because it makes you look like you dont know what you are doing.


The guy is strugling with a 4.5 rating and from what he says he tries but he in fact does not know.

There isen't any bases to make asumptions and I'm not sure where he lives but who wan't to not accept a trip. I don't and I'm in one of the most busiest markets.

I am willing to bet that his rating would improve just by the jester of showing concern for the riders comfort. It's not like they just ran a marathon in the desert and need water. It's winter. If someone coughs maybe they could use water or candy but if you can't see ask. Get the fedback, it may even be hurtful but at least you know and then you can try to improve that area if you think it is worth while.

If I were you I would also ask uber if they could provide you with any rider feedback that they haven't shared.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not sure Uber deactivates drivers for ratings anymore. I just took a ride with a driver with a 3.89 rating! And I quickly realized why. The guys BO was off the chain and he had no air circulating. He was a nice guy but also spoke very little English. He also had the Uber rental car through enterprise so maybe they are more lenient


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Friendly greeting, Friendly departure, Spoke only if spoken to smile and drive. The more we open our mouths the lower the rating will go. There are demographics I pass. I also hold the riders to the same standard the company has for me. 4.6 and under I really have to have a bit of adventure in me because they don't get there by accident.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JJS said:


> Friendly greeting, Friendly departure, Spoke only if spoken to smile and drive. The more we open our mouths the lower the rating will go. There are demographics I pass. I also hold the riders to the same standard the company has for me. 4.6 and under I really have to have a bit of adventure in me because they don't get there by accident.


That is very true. The more we talk the more our ratings go down.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

If the pax wants to talk great if not no skin off your back. Keep it simple.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't pick up riders rated lower than 4.7.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If you pick up additional paxes on Pool, it can affect your rating. They all want the cheaper price, but don't want the associated rules they agreed to to actually apply to them.

Surge pricing will also affect your rating. They're already ticked they had to pay more, and it all rolls downhill.

Drunk college kids will affect your rating. You can make decent money carting them from one bar to another, and they don't generally care about surges, but they don't tip, don't care about abusing your car in general, will almost always slam the door -- harder if you ask them to please be careful, and will hand out 1-stars like they're M&Ms just because they think it's funny.

Then there are the paxes that give out 4 stars because they think Uber's star system is the same as everywhere else in the world. "Above-Average". Politely educate whenever you get the chance. Put up a placard for them to see as they're riding. If you don't want to ask for tips on it, make one yourself that explains the rating system to them.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Don't pick up riders rated lower than 4.7.[/
> 
> I agree that 4.7 is the cut off


----------

